# What does 'retire' mean to you?



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tambo has a GREAT thread (How Much) and it has me wondering.

What does 'retire' mean to you?
What does "retire" look like?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Retire is not working at least at a 9-5 job.

Don't know what it looks like lol not even sure I want to know what it looks like at least yet.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

when you can't physically get up-out,.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Retire is what my employer did to me by giving me my full retirement benefits and buyout package as part of the premerger RIF. Now what remains of the company I worked for works for me instead of me working for it as I still invest in the post merger corporation as part of my investments.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

If I accidentally get on youtube in the morning rather than waiting until in the evening....and I happen to start watching gardening or beekeeping videos......I'm not going to get in trouble with the boss for being late to work.

Mexico in the winter time! I'm waiting on some paperwork or I'd already be there. I swear I can hear the beach and fabulous food calling my name!

I still work really hard(well not so much when I'm in Mexico). I just choose what I'm going to work on. I have a lot more flexibility and freedom.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It means I can hear the neighbors loud pk start up in the mornings when HE has to go to work. I just roll over, and go back to sleep. AND get up whenever I want, which is 8 00, now that it cold in the morning. Course, its to bed by 9 for the same reason.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I will get to retire from mu current career at 45 so I will need something to do to keep me busy. I think being retired means working at something you really love. I have not been privileged to do something like that yet so that is my plan. I don't know what it is yet, but I have thought about teaching school, being a travel agent, getting back into business as a human resources coach or maybe even being a fishing guide again. It might be more fun when my income does not depend on watching other people enjoy themselves all day. I think I will need some kind of project to do forever though. I don't ever plan on just sitting around all the time.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

As pointed out above by other folks, I think it means more flexibility in your schedule. While I know some who don't do much work at all in retirement, including their own yard maintenance, I stay more physically active now than when I was working a desk job, but I'm doing "stuff" I choose to do rather than have to do (well usually anyway). I enjoyed work, especially the people I worked with, but retirement is nicer. Every day is a Saturday, if you want it to be.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Retirement would mean I just won the powerball! I would buy the surrounding 20,000 acres and do with it as I please, rather than try to figure out how to come close to making it pay for itself.

Grandkids would never worry about education costs, kids bills would be paid off one time. It does everyone good to struggle some! A goodly amount plus, to worthy causes...but the boys and I are gonna go on some safaris!

No retirement here in all probability. I just enjoy it as it is!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

retirement for me means that I work when and where and for who I like. I still work just as many hours, but now they are doing things I love to do even if they don't make money. I still take consulting jobs, but only short term projects and if they really interest me. There was a time when I took jobs even if I didn't particularly like the business owner, but the job paid well. Now I'll work for people to help them get their business going even if it pays lousy as long as I like the owner and the work is interesting. 

Work on the farm fills in the gaps and is way harder physically and I often put in very long hours, but it is what I enjoy doing even if I never turn a financial profit.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

'Retire' means nothing to me. At the most literal meaning,
besides the usual work related age 65 sort of 'retirement'
It pretty much means the normal end to existing.

I plan to keep working, paying into my plan for the legal
required time limit AND also maintaining as much time away
from my paying job to homesteading related activities. I've
been doing that for over 20 years already, so it don't bother
me to keep on doing it as long as I can keep healthy enough 
for both.
Why I do this is because all my life I did 2 full time jobs.
At full time schooling I had full time jobs. At my 'career ' job
I had sideline paying work AND my budding homestead in
the earlier years. I terminated a 'career' job and did full time
Self employment with the homestead..... Note that there is a
common link of my living, no matter what employment..... It's
my homesteading 'job '. Caint retire from that!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

You have to turn a profit, or you're sunk from the get go! Not talking about hobby farming, or what some consider homesteading. If it's not turning a profit, it's welfare. There's a lot of grief given about farmer subsidies on here, but they're feeding thousands, with millions invested. I figure it's money well spent...or better spent than in most ways it is!

Profit margin is small, and it requires you to farm as much as possible.

Profits are a gamble in any type of farming or ranching situation. There are way to many unknowns. A profit is required however.

I believe the only way you can cover your gambles is through knowledge. Others tell me about puts and hedging....I just don't know enough about them? But I want to learn more. And I'm not a farmer or rancher, I'm just a custom operator serving. I try to guarantee myself a profit margin. And it continues to get tougher!

Anything...to my very limited knowledge, Reward is commensurate with risk. Ag is a very volatile commodity!

Main thing I gotta worry bout is...keep me and mine, faces fed now, and in the future!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Growing up, my favorite person in the whole wide world was Lucy Stone. She died the day my 1'st child was born. My God, when I was a lad she must have been 105 yo  She was a young married woman the first time she saw an automobile, and men we're landing on the moon that summer. Her and her old mean husband lived on the mountain top above my grandma. They shocked corn, carried hay, hoed, picked, baled, chopped, threshed, milked, strained.... They didn't do Daylight savings time, They milked about 20 cows by hand every morning and night, raised a big garden, had chickens and pigs, and Mr. Stone didn't do little 10 yo boys, but boy mrs Stone did.  My grandma would send me up there for eggs and I'd stay half the day, just sitting in her dirt floored parlor, her spitting peach tree snuff in the little coal fire ( yes, even in the summer), and I'd tell her the most outlandish lies, and she'd laugh and laugh, never making out that I might be stretching things just a little beyond any possibility of belief. I think I might have been her favorite person in the world too  They lived a hard scrabble life. It was a pretty hard climb up there and I would ALWAYS stop at her spring house and get a dipper full of water.

I hadn't seen her in about 6 years. I had joined the military, had my hair cut, put on about 20lb of muscle, and probably grown a foot. My grandma told me, now Mark, Mrs Stone isn't doing very well. She is almost totally blind, can hardly walk, her mind is going, and the neighbors have to take care of her. I walked up there, stopping by the spring house of course, and peered in her parlor door. No one there. I walked around to the back yard, and she was coming up from the cellar with two buckets of coal, saw me and yelled, "Mark!".  Of course I stayed up there half the day. She still had this little old dog, I wish I could remember its name. That little dog licked more wounds on my toes and knees than could be counted. Mrs. Stoned laughed that I was still barefooted 
Anyway, as far as I know, Mrs Stone never had a job and never retired.  i I would hope they found her dead, flopped over in the tater patch.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope to be like Mrs. Stone.
Retirement will mean that I have an income- other than that I hope there will be no difference to my way of life for many years. I am allowed to retire from the age of 65 but I hope I can stretch it a few years. As the population is getting older in Scandinavia, the retirement age has been risen and we are encouraged to keep working , even if it is part time.


----------



## msscamp (Sep 8, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Tambo has a GREAT thread (How Much) and it has me wondering.
> 
> What does 'retire' mean to you?
> What does "retire" look like?


The best definition of 'retirement' I've ever heard was when the owner of a local business(John's Pump Service) came out to fix our pivot late fall of 2013. I was draining the pivot and ran into him at said pivot. I was a very surprised to see him and told him I thought he had sold the business and had retired. He replied he had - he was only working 40 hours a week now. I laughed like an idiot! 

Retiring to me means that you can now do whatever it is you want to do(assuming you have the financial freedom to support it, of course) - continue working, change occupations, travel, sleep all day, name your poison! :thumb:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I was in the Lawyers office waiting room yesterday, and an older Lawyer came through -exchanging pleasantries with those who were waiting. He said: 'You know, I only have to work 3 days a week now', A fellow in the waiting room replied, something along the lines as:'Good for You!...). The lawyer replied:'Yes, it's tough, I couldn't make it, working just two days'!

Seriously though, retiring from Your full time job, does not mean that You stop working, it just means that You no longer go to work, at a full time job. I have always been a hard worker, ever since I was a little Boy, and I will never stop working. I just choose, what I will and what I won't do now. Enjoy Your Health, and Your Life, cause it can all change-in a blink of an eye*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Twp.Tom said:


> Enjoy Your Health, and Your Life, cause it can all change-in a blink of an eye*


Amen.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Firestones.

Vicker, Mrs. Stone believed in you, if not your stories.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I do what I want when I want to. I'm my boss. Doesn't pay as well but, it's sure enjoyable.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Retirement = 

* House paid off
* 9-5 job is no longer necessary
* Animals/garden/orchard producing almost everything we eat
* Selling extras at the farmer's market pays for our property taxes

At 32 y.o., I have a good 30 years yet to go on this plan.....


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Retirement for me could be as simple as a mere 40 hours of what i enjoy doing a week. Imagine weekends free, evenings free, early mornings free. Imagine the things i could finish and do! Yesterday was a 14 hour day, thank goodness for canned chuck roast and frozen homemade noodles! Tonight i will have time to do a proper supper. 

The winds of change are blowing my way, and it is possible by this time next month I may be only doing 40 hours. With the likelihood of being single the remainder of my life, I could concentrate on a few things. For one, I would like to write a small humorous book of stories about some of the more colorful people I have met, things I have seen, and experienced in my industry. A sort of dirty little secret tell all if you will. The women would love it, could totally relate to it and the men would be shocked! :buds:

However, if life decides to send me a distraction as in a good woman along the way then all bets are off. I will certainly not feel the need to explain the actions of a man in love with an awesome woman.:kiss: :buds:


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

To me, retirement is something you get when you have a job. It means, basically, you've given all your best years and they let you have whats left with a few dollars a month to get by on.

I don't suppose I'll ever "retire" because I haven't had a job in 15 years. I'm in my thirties now, I don't have a job, don't want a job, and ain't looking for a job. I do have a small farm/homestead. I don't consider it a job or work in the usual sense. It's just living life. When winter is coming I have to get wood and meat, when spring comes I plant, and when summer comes I hoe. When I'm tired I rest. I expect I'll keep doing this year by year, season by season, until I can't.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Eagle-eye said:


> To me, retirement is something you get when you have a job. It means, basically, you've given all your best years and they let you have whats left with a few dollars a month to get by on.
> 
> I don't suppose I'll ever "retire" because I haven't had a job in 15 years. I'm in my thirties now, I don't have a job, don't want a job, and ain't looking for a job. I do have a small farm/homestead. I don't consider it a job or work in the usual sense. It's just living life. When winter is coming I have to get wood and meat, when spring comes I plant, and when summer comes I hoe. When I'm tired I rest. I expect I'll keep doing this year by year, season by season, until I can't.


 
Interesting post. Can I ask how you pay your bills? Electric? Taxes? Most people don't have the luxury of not working.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

starjj said:


> Interesting post. Can I ask how you pay your bills? Electric? Taxes? Most people don't have the luxury of not working.


I make some money through the farm ( cordwood sales, sheep/lamb, farmers market ). My wife works part time, and I rent out a small condominium. All in all, last year we made something like 16k.

No insurances ( I dont gamble ), no debt, grow alot of our own food, stay home at night, heat with wood, etc. I work when I feel like working, and don't work when I don't want to. I disagree that most people don't have the luxury of not working, I think anyone can do what I do, they're just afraid of giving up that false sense of security that has been drilled into them.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Eagle-eye said:


> I make some money through the farm ( cordwood sales, sheep/lamb, farmers market ). My wife works part time, and I rent out a small condominium. All in all, last year we made something like 16k.
> 
> No insurances ( I dont gamble ), no debt, grow alot of our own food, stay home at night, heat with wood, etc. I work when I feel like working, and don't work when I don't want to. I disagree that most people don't have the luxury of not working, I think anyone can do what I do, they're just afraid of giving up that false sense of security that has been drilled into them.


How did the farm get paid for?


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

Bubba1358 said:


> How did the farm get paid for?


Cash. I never said I never had a job. When I was young and foolish I had a job and even a business that did pretty good at one point. But I don't plan on working a "job" ever again. Ugh, heck no.

I get the most interesting reactions from people, especially older people who are retired after many years of working, when I tell them that I don't have a job and wouldnt want one. They actually get angry sometimes!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I figured that's how he did it. saved while he was working and paid cash. that's what we did. saved and bought our land first and then pulled a mobile on it. all cash. I don't know why people would be mad unless it was jealously. my husband was 58 and he had enough and I certainly did. happened his last leave he would have retired but as it happens it was his last anyway. as it was it was too late and we regretted not doing it sooner because we did have a trip planned to Alaska before we buckled down to the land. never made it! 

I bought the house in the city also with cash but I more or less think of that as blood money because I got it with his insurance money. I'd much rather be back in my old run down place if I could have him with me. ~Georgia.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Eagle-eye said:


> I make some money through the farm ( cordwood sales, sheep/lamb, farmers market ). My wife works part time, and I rent out a small condominium. All in all, last year we made something like 16k.
> 
> No insurances ( I dont gamble ), no debt, grow alot of our own food, stay home at night, heat with wood, etc. I work when I feel like working, and don't work when I don't want to. I disagree that most people don't have the luxury of not working, I think anyone can do what I do, they're just afraid of giving up that false sense of security that has been drilled into them.


 
So you have a wife that DOES have a part time job. I sort of assumed you were single. Sure anyone can do what you do IF they want no insurance (which one health crisis can leave you pretty well broke) unless you expect the hospital to write it off which a lot of people do expect.If it a false sense of security to have a job then I will go with that for the time being. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Retirement to me is being able to arrange my own schedule to my own liking. And the liking of the goats, sheep, chickens and dogs. And the schedule of the garden. But none of those are too onerous, and they are things that I enjoy doing so I don't consider them work.

It means that I don't have to take on more work than I want to. This is important to me after years of working up to and beyond what I thought reasonable.

It means I don't have to deal with people I don't want to interact with. That is the biggest bonus.

Mary


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

starjj said:


> So you have a wife that DOES have a part time job. I sort of assumed you were single. Sure anyone can do what you do IF they want no insurance (which one health crisis can leave you pretty well broke) .


Sure but realize we are both taking a risk and potentially paying a price. You are sacrificing time and money working to have insurance in case something happens you will be covered. If nothing happens you lost all that money, and more importantly TIME, your most precious and limited asset in this world.

I am choosing to enjoy my life and own my time, but if something health related happens that I cant pay for I might be ruined as you say.

I've thought about this quite alot and considered both scenarios. In the end, I feel like trading my time ( my life ) for fear of what MIGHT happen is just not the way I want to live my life.

I'd rather have freedom, wake up when I want, do what I want and enjoy my life to the utmost and live to be 50, than trade that away and live to be 80. And of course there is no guarantee that I wont be the one living to 80, and you wont be the one living to 50, even with all the insurance in the world.

Now I haven't looked into it too much but I been told that Obamacare might actually be free for me or really inexpensive. If thats true I might end up insured at some point anyway.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

ya takes your chances I guess. I've been paying into a medical plan for over 40 years. little over 100dollars a month. I guess I used it twice. got a pair of glasses and one session at the PT when I rolled my 4wheeler. I think a lot about giving it up . ~Georgia


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't be too hard on us schmucks who still work 9-5 (or 5 AM to 6 PM) jobs, EE. You have to admit that you were a trifle on the lucky side to have been able to pay cash for a farm in your 20s.  A lot of us live frugally and work hard and still can't pull it off quite that quickly. And we're paying for your obamacare, too...


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

khake96 said:


> Don't be too hard on us schmucks who still work 9-5 (or 5 AM to 6 PM) jobs, EE. You have to admit that you were a trifle on the lucky side to have been able to pay cash for a farm in your 20s.  A lot of us live frugally and work hard and still can't pull it off quite that quickly. And we're paying for your obamacare, too...


Hey thats true! I've been lucky, no doubt. I don't knock job workin folk, I'm just glad I'm not one of'em. I guess you are funding Obamacare, but you are also funding the government which is trying to force me to have insurance so fair is fair, lol.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Yep us working folks are paying for others to have free insurance and food stamps and any other free benefit non workers have. I have seen too much about folks who are taking the free ride. Those that can work but choose not too since it is easier to ride the goverment benefits.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

no more 10hr days for someone I really don't like.pension&401k plus veggie sales=retirement.no mortgage,truk almost payed off.maybe winter in south.:thumb:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I just want to work for me!! I like getting off work at 2:30 but I hate having to be there M-F. My other schedule I worked the same amount of hours but I only had to be at work half the time. Being retired would be enjoyable, fishing,hunting and gardening. It would be miserable being broke. I've always said I want to be rich enough to retire not old enough to. Rich to me is just enough to do what I want to do and be able to pay my bills whatever that amount would be.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I don't mind working either but would perfer only 3 days a week and no weekends. Unfortunately at my job part time is not an option and every other weekend is required also so it is either quit entirely or work another job part time.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I slaved away at one job and another until I got thru college. 
Then after a false start, I went to work for the US of A and worked my behind off for 37 years. Retirement, for me, meant getting out of the city, finding a little place in the country where we could have a huge garden, some cattle and the usual barnyard fowl. I intended to be carried off that place feet first.

Did not happen; 20 years on that place and I was an older, weaker and slower man, widowed and married again. This time retirement means moving to a condo in town and finding all the fishing holes and hunting spots I can acquire, making all the VFW and Legion meetings, making friends at church and leaving the hard work to someone else. The hardest work I plan to do is sweeping out the garage.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

khake96 said:


> Don't be too hard on us schmucks who still work 9-5 (or 5 AM to 6 PM) jobs, EE. You have to admit that you were a trifle on the lucky side to have been able to pay cash for a farm in your 20s.  A lot of us live frugally and work hard and still can't pull it off quite that quickly. And we're paying for your obamacare, too...


I paid cash for a farm I bought when I was in my 20's....early 20's at that. It wasn't much a of a place. It was really remote with a piece of junk mobile home, but with a lot of hard work I stopped most of the leaks and lived on an extremely tiny income.

I learned my lesson about the evils of paying interest early in life. If I hadn't I'd still be punching a time clock. 

I actually see nothing wrong and lot that is admirable about EE not working unless he want's to. I read 'The Good Life' by Scott and Helen Nearing when I was a teenager and was shocked when I read that they only worked until their yearly expenses were met and then they quit working. What a novel idea! I was raised by workaholics. Not work?....but, but....that's not possible! One of those workaholics dropped dead of a heart attack when he was 40!!!! That really made an impression on me. 

As for us paying for Obamacare. We give money to foreign countries, build bridges to nowhere and fund studies on why monkey fling poo. We need a major shake up in Washington. If you don't want certain programs in effect....protest it and keep your representatives phones lit up. Too often we get mad at the person that is using the program rather than getting mad at the actual problem which is the fact that the program exists in the first place.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have worked since I was 13. I really don't know what it's like not too?
I love what I do....

My favorite boss....his mother worked 60 hours a week when she was in her 70's.
(owned a restaurant) When she hit 80, her son (my fav boss) told her to cut back her hours. So she worked 35-40.
Around 84, her ability to get around was not so good, so my boss found a wonderful assisted living community for her....it was wonderful.....
But she told him, when she quit working, she would die.
And less than a year after she quit working.......she died.

I really don't want to retire.....


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I considered myself retired at 31. That's when I quit the 9 to 5 and started making my farm work for me and started building furniture full time. I feel like I'm retired and love to do what I do every day.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Vahomesteaders said:


> love to do what I do every day.


 That's the essence of it. Love what you do and you'll never work a day in your life.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

starjj said:


> So you have a wife that DOES have a part time job. I sort of assumed you were single. Sure anyone can do what you do IF they want no insurance (which one health crisis can leave you pretty well broke) unless you expect the hospital to write it off which a lot of people do expect.If it a false sense of security to have a job then I will go with that for the time being. Different strokes for different folks.


You know, in many other countries people accept and acknowledge death, and aging. They don't expect a governmental or private enterprise to keep them alive another ten years for a vote. They get old, they get sick, they die. They aren't afraid of death and they aren't addicted to a sense of entitlement. The government has been in the business of stamping out death and discomfort in exchange for false security and promises of leisure for quite some time. I think that is why our modern government is so afraid of faith. Faith allows people to die without fear and without fear you can't sell security.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

TxMex said:


> I paid cash for a farm I bought when I was in my 20's....early 20's at that. It wasn't much a of a place. It was really remote with a piece of junk mobile home, but with a lot of hard work I stopped most of the leaks and lived on an extremely tiny income.
> 
> I learned my lesson about the evils of paying interest early in life. If I hadn't I'd still be punching a time clock.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Txmex. My parents were also workaholics and I know too well the tremendous toll it takes on people and their families. Both my parents are deceased BTW, whether the result of too much work or not doesn't really matter. They both died ( fully insured ) having spent the lions share of their lives at a job. Both expressed regret at this.

My father wouldn't retire, when he got terminal cancer and was forced to stay home for the last year of his life, his attitude toward work changed. The way he defined success changed and his message to me also changed.

You often hear people say 'nobody ever wished they would have spent more time at work on their death bed'. I saw that play out TWICE. That experience changed my attitude towards work and life. I see life as being comprised of a limited amount of TIME. When you sell your time, you are selling a piece of your LIFE. And no matter what the promises of insurance companies or society at large, they can never give you that time back. I won't sell my life anymore, it's too valuable. Certainly worth a heck of alot more than the going rate.

Today, after I pasture my sheep, I'm going to take my wife for a walk in the woods. We are going to enjoy the late fall foliage and see what the birds and critters is up to. When we come back I'll make us a nice lamb stew with our taters and carrots, and have a nice nap after. Later on this evening I'll bring those sheep in and set them up for the night. Tonight we'll watch a $1 dvd, and fall asleep whenever we want and wake up whatever time we wake up. And the best part is that we know we'll do the same thing tomorrow. What is that worth? It's priceless. No $10 an hour job or false promises/ fears from insurance interests can entice me to give that up. I'm going to die someday just like all of you will, but I wont let fear of it stop me from living the life that I have!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Amen to that eagle eye. Me my wife and son just cane in grin hunting. It was cold and frosty and we only seen a spike but it was a beautiful morning and we had a great time. We have no set schedule in our daily lives. E homeschool and we get to whoever we get up and go to bed when we want. Doesn't get any better then that. People far too often let life pass them by. Stop chasing money and start chasing life!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Retirement means I don't have to go anywhere or do anything I don't want to. I farmed on my own since 12 years old, I had to quit at 37 because of health. To get my health back was work. This time leaving was on my terms, when the scales tipped I left. I was 55 and took my retirement. I am almost 59 and will NEVER work again. Every day is enjoyed and appreciated....James


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope I didn't give the impression that I was mad at EE for not working... I'm just jealous.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I don't think anyone is "mad" because some retired young and choose not to work. I do have a problem with those that choose to work the system to get free health care or expect to have hospitals write off their bills because they are too "poor" yet it is their choice to just get by in order to be poor.

As far as what other countries do as to get old and die. Feel free to move to the other countries. We are not in the other places so it is an old tired arguement that doesn't apply


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the hardest part is trying to figure out what you can and can't go without to be able to budget for retirement. We cut it to bare minimal so we can start early as possible. Lol


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The trick is to generate income. You essentially live just like you do when you have a job. The difference is it is like having a job that pays commission. Some months you make more than others. If Uncle Sam will just pull his hand out of my pocket a bit it wouldn't be quite so challenging. Taxes are eating my lunch this year!

Insurance keeps coming up. Every time I give in and go see an MD I end up sicker than when I went to them. Sometimes I suffer pain and usually it takes time to recover from the damage they did. I'll keep going to my Naturopath and enjoying the best health I've had in my entire life. Insurance doesn't cover a bit of what I use, so it is useless. The only insurance I might need would be to cover accidents. I'm very cautious around the farm since I am alone and have no close neighbors, but accidents can happen.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

read my signature line....people on their death bed dont say i wished i had gone to work more....lol

most everything we think about in modern life is very short lived and it is yet to stand the test of time...just since ww2 or start of industrial age.this planet cant sustain this type of living very long...theres just not enough raw resources.all wealth comes from raw resources...period.

in the history of all of mankind 99.9% of population has been peasant agrarian type lifestyles.....homesteader types if you will.

 * &#8220;I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived. I did not wish to live what was not life, living is so dear; nor did I wish to practise resignation, unless it was quite necessary. I wanted to live deep and suck out all the marrow of life, to live so sturdily and Spartan-like as to put to rout all that was not life, to cut a broad swath and shave close, to drive life into a corner, and reduce it to its lowest terms.&#8221; *


&#8213; Henry David Thoreau, _ Walden: Or, Life in the Woods _


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## locpic (Jan 13, 2013)

It just means I am tired again!!!!


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

starjj said:


> .... I do have a problem with those that choose to work the system to get free health care or expect to have hospitals write off their bills because they are too "poor" yet it is their choice to just get by in order to be poor.


 You shouldn't have a problem with those people. You should have a problem with the system that makes that possible to begin with. If you allow government to pass a law that forces someone like me to buy insurance, then the government is going to have to pay for it. I didn't ask to be forced :shrug: And I'm not going to change my whole lifestyle to help make it cheaper for them to force me.

All I really want is to be left alone to live my life in peace the way that makes me happy. I believe that's even a right that is guaranteed in the constitution, the right to pursue happiness? If I show up at a hospital and can't afford to pay then IMO they have every right to deny me.

At some point, the government felt that it was wrong to deny someone medical treatment, and so they forced the hospitals to treat everybody. That increased the cost so insurance premiums went up. So in order to supposedly control the rising cost, they then had to force everyone to buy insurance ( even though it hasn't reduced the cost in reality ). Now because you are being forced to pay for expensive health insurance in order to pay for doctors who are being forced to treat everybody, now your looking for the next group of people to force in order to mitigate the costs of being forced. So who will be the next group of people to be forced? Those who don't want to work? Those who smoke? Those who drink more than 2 beers at a sitting? Motorcyclists? Hang gliders?

It's going to get to a point where your whole life is controlled by these interests. And it starts with the well intentioned but misguided attempt to use force to begin with and ends with your life no longer belonging to you. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Eagle-eye said:


> You shouldn't have a problem with those people. You should have a problem with the system that makes that possible to begin with. If you allow government to pass a law that forces someone like me to buy insurance, then the government is going to have to pay for it. I didn't ask to be forced :shrug: And I'm not going to change my whole lifestyle to help make it cheaper for them to force me.
> 
> All I really want is to be left alone to live my life in peace the way that makes me happy. I believe that's even a right that is guaranteed in the constitution, the right to pursue happiness? If I show up at a hospital and can't afford to pay then IMO they have every right to deny me.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::thumb:

Exactly! This is why I no longer complain about illegal immigrants....they overburden lots of things such as hospitals. It isn't their fault.....it's the gov's fault because they set it up that way.

You did say you are married didn't ya?


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks! Yes Txmex still married, lol. I'm sure there's plenty of unemployed guys out there for you  You'll find them in thrift stores, farm supply outlets, and wondering around the woods and trails on weekdays.:hobbyhors


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

But will any of them be able to see straight to the heart of things? Very few do....and you said it so well. Sigh. Just my luck 

If you are also a beekeeping nut.....just be kind and don't tell me lol!


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

TxMex said:


> But will any of them be able to see straight to the heart of things? Very few do....and you said it so well. Sigh. Just my luck
> 
> If you are also a beekeeping nut.....just be kind and don't tell me lol!


LOL. I stopped beekeeping a few years ago when I had some bad luck with my hives. I'm really more of a sheep and chicken man these days!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I spin and weave....actually I teach spinning and primitive weaving. ROFL...so this was not at all helpful!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Retirement to me means I can do my own thang in my own time. Time to go split kindlin' now.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

TxMex said:


> I spin and weave....actually I teach spinning and primitive weaving.


Really?!?! I spin too. Where do you teach?
I keep trying your link to your website but it keeps telling me "This webpage is not available".


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You are the second person that has said that. The majority of folks don't have any problems getting it to load. Odd. I have no idea why it is doing that.

Question....are you trying to view it on a regular computer/laptop or on something like a phone or tablet?

I teach a variety of places. Sometimes I teach at my house. Sometimes I teach groups (did a class for the Cherokee Nation at one of their get togethers a couple of years ago) and I've also done teaching/demonstrating at festivals and craft fairs.

I need to get busy and spin up some wool and knit myself a hat and some socks. Dang it is cold! Wish I were heading south. Where I plan to go if I can ever get free is going to be 85 degrees and sunny tomorrow. :Bawling:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

TxMex said:


> The trick is to generate income. You essentially live just like you do when you have a job. The difference is it is like having a job that pays commission. Some months you make more than others. If Uncle Sam will just pull his hand out of my pocket a bit it wouldn't be quite so challenging. Taxes are eating my lunch this year!
> 
> Insurance keeps coming up. Every time I give in and go see an MD I end up sicker than when I went to them. Sometimes I suffer pain and usually it takes time to recover from the damage they did. I'll keep going to my Naturopath and enjoying the best health I've had in my entire life. Insurance doesn't cover a bit of what I use, so it is useless. The only insurance I might need would be to cover accidents. I'm very cautious around the farm since I am alone and have no close neighbors, but accidents can happen.


 That's right. When I took the buyout at 41 I went from spending 40 plus per week in engineering to 15 to 20 hours a week managing my investment income streams and spending the other 20 to 25 hours a week doing whatever I wanted to and over a decade later still do it that way.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time on that myself. Seems like I am always needing to do research, deal with a gov agency of some sort, get info to the CPA/attorney, etc.


----------

